# i think my cats a bully



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

as you may no if you have read my last few posts sheldon has a "friend" in the garden.

i got a good look at the cat 2day and i think he looks like a little old man. very adorable but very skittish wen i go down out the door.

anyhow 2nite i hadnt seen sheldon for bout 45 mins then suddenly got a glimpse of him so i went to look out the window make sure he was ok and things. he was again with the other cat. he seen me so came runnin over to the back door, he then went in the bushes. the little old man followed soon after and sat on the path with his side towards sheldon. i could see sheldon edgin towards the cat so i went down incase they had a fight.

when i got downstaires theyd moved round towards the side of my flat and the cat was walkin away and sheldon has his tail up and was darting towards him. so i went and got him.

do you think im over analysing this? i jst dnt like the idea that this cats owner doesnt have a clue that their cat is gettin into "trouble" and i feel sorry for him. especially in the rain and i no i can get sheldon in safely.

help needed to confirm or deny im a crazy cat lady lol


----------



## Dee23232 (Jun 19, 2009)

dear hayleyb,

I personally think they are playing but yes i must admit they sometimes do have fights which looks like they are having fun...If they are both meowing for every 1-2 seconds you should start to worry that they might be fighting...If you do see them fighting seperate them before any of them take pain...Most times they playfight/play so dont get to worried over them just watch them both from somewhere they cant see you...

Hope this helped good luck with them


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i worry like that because my cat that i used to have up untel he died of old age got bullyed and hurt realy badly so its good to watch them but my new kitten smokey like the cats and the play together nicely out side but if i sow him bullying or getting bullyed i would get him in because i sow how my other cat used to get hurt and it sad if any cat gets hurt so keep an eye out and if a fight even go to break out remove you cat because if he dosent have to get hurt then thats best for both cats


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

thanx for the help.
they both out atm but just sittin near each other.
its very strange lol.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

the fact they're sitting near each other without bottlebrushes for tails means they're probably mates. Just think of cats as teenagers, play together lots and fight occasionally.

our two cats fight quite alot so it's very hard to tell when they are actually fighting and when they are playing, but there are tell tale signs (no pun intended) their tails will bristle they will hiss and do the old long meiow, they will do proper bites and fur will literally fly. 

play fighting can look quite mean but generally their claws will be retracted (hard to see), they will bite, swat at faces and roll about bit but unless there is a cacophany of sound and lots of bits of fur everywhere i wouldn't worry about it. 

Cats that don't get on won't sit near each other in one cats territory without fighting.
I wouldn't worry about your cat it sounds like he's got a nice mate to play bug catching with.


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

thanx for your reply. i havnt had any more trouble with him but i always make sure when they both in the garden im watchin jst incase.


----------

